# suggestions: types of fish for 4.5gal walstad tank



## user.equalto.Null (Dec 2, 2019)

The size is pretty limiting, though you do have a few options. You could do Endlers, which are similar to guppies but a little smaller (and prettier imo). I hear that Bettas can do well in a 5 gallon, but you would have to look into that more. Some sources say that you can house 1 or maybe 2 clown killifish in something that small, but there are conflicting opinions. You might want to look into small killifish, as they seem like they would do well in a walstad tank. Maybe some of the nano tetras or rasboras. Maybe dwarf cory cats, but I don't know much about corys.

On many smaller aquarium store websites, you can find a section called "nano fish". This could be a great resource, but just make sure that the fish will thrive in a 4.5g. You can also search thus sort of thing up on youtube.

Hope this helps.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

I second the endlers.

A Betta could do fine in a tank like that but it will probably eat at least some of your shrimp throwing off your balance.

I have a few ricefish in a 7.5 gallon Walstad. You could do 3 in a 4.5 gallon. 

Does this tank have any water circulation or is it without filter at all?

You mentioned you are new to planted tanks, typically a no filter dirt tank is not super beginner friendly. One easy to make mistake is not doing enough water changes. A new dirt tank needs a 50% water change every day for the first week, every other day the second week and 3 times on week 3 and twice on week 4. 

I assume you don't mind putting a heater in? If you don't want a heater let us know as that will affect the fish options.


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

+3 on the Endlers.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

More support for the endlers. They're very small, very visible, not hiding in plants, etc. But you'll want all males - these breed prolifically. So many varieties you can either do all the same coloring/pattern, or mix them up. Whatever is more pleasing to you.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

Ember tetra would be great, easy to obtain and keep choice, 7-8 of them.


----------



## mackenziefcs (Dec 1, 2019)

minorhero said:


> I second the endlers.
> 
> A Betta could do fine in a tank like that but it will probably eat at least some of your shrimp throwing off your balance.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do have a heater set to 78F, no circulation but I have been checking the toxicity, amonia, ph and nitrite and nitrate levels, i will definitely look into endlers, ricefish, and have been following a similar water changing routine to the one you mentioned. thanks again!

Bump:


user.equalto.Null said:


> The size is pretty limiting, though you do have a few options. You could do Endlers, which are similar to guppies but a little smaller (and prettier imo). I hear that Bettas can do well in a 5 gallon, but you would have to look into that more. Some sources say that you can house 1 or maybe 2 clown killifish in something that small, but there are conflicting opinions. You might want to look into small killifish, as they seem like they would do well in a walstad tank. Maybe some of the nano tetras or rasboras. Maybe dwarf cory cats, but I don't know much about corys.
> 
> On many smaller aquarium store websites, you can find a section called "nano fish". This could be a great resource, but just make sure that the fish will thrive in a 4.5g. You can also search thus sort of thing up on youtube.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the options, this definitely helped! Im sure i dont want a betta but I will 100% look into the endlers, killifish, and tetras, and thhe rasboras. and cory cats. thanks for the help! Im just scared about whatever fish I get eating or killing my snails and shrimp! thanks again!


----------



## mackenziefcs (Dec 1, 2019)

user.equalto.Null said:


> The size is pretty limiting, though you do have a few options. You could do Endlers, which are similar to guppies but a little smaller (and prettier imo). I hear that Bettas can do well in a 5 gallon, but you would have to look into that more. Some sources say that you can house 1 or maybe 2 clown killifish in something that small, but there are conflicting opinions. You might want to look into small killifish, as they seem like they would do well in a walstad tank. Maybe some of the nano tetras or rasboras. Maybe dwarf cory cats, but I don't know much about corys.
> 
> On many smaller aquarium store websites, you can find a section called "nano fish". This could be a great resource, but just make sure that the fish will thrive in a 4.5g. You can also search thus sort of thing up on youtube.
> 
> Hope this helps.


If i were to keep a killifish, should it be the only inhabitant? I was thinking maybe 1 killifish and a few endlers? is that a reasonable idea? I would love to have multiple species of fish if its possible, thanks


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

mackenziefcs said:


> If i were to keep a killifish, should it be the only inhabitant? I was thinking maybe 1 killifish and a few endlers? is that a reasonable idea? I would love to have multiple species of fish if its possible, thanks


Ricefish are a killifish and while you would not outbalance your tank you are not going to be able to have 5 or 6 of each fish. Other killifish... your mileage will vary. From what I have read many will get too big and be too aggressive for some other critters you might be planning. Especially shrimp, most other killifish will eat shrimp, even adult shrimp. Ricefish are peaceful though and frankly don't get that big so you can do shrimp with ricefish.


----------



## mackenziefcs (Dec 1, 2019)

Thankyou for the advice!


----------

